# pit construction pics



## ubekewl454 (Jan 31, 2010)

We are putting the finishing touches on my trailer pit.  Its been a month since I posted any pics because I left my camera in Carolina when I went there for Christmas and my cellphone cam just doesn't do any justice.  We will be road testing it on sunday to make sure she is balanced and tows smoothly.  We still have to put the cutting board and my own wheels.  I will put more on when we can get it out side .....bad weather today.  http://s969.photobucket.com/albums/a...it%20complete/


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks like a nice setup you made there


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks awesome.  Nice job.


----------



## dirt guy (Jan 31, 2010)

Looks sweet!  Can't wait to see some vittles coming off of it.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 31, 2010)

Great looking Rig...


----------



## rickw (Jan 31, 2010)

Real nice set up.


----------



## waysideranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Superb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## treegje (Feb 1, 2010)

looks great! Nice job.


----------



## chef jeff tx (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice One!!


----------



## denver dave (Feb 1, 2010)

Great looking rig you have there. Gives me some ideas for mine when momma lets me have some money. Have to keep Momma happy.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks great! nice job!


----------

